# Help! paypal payment showing unclaimed - what does this mean?



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope somebody who is experienced at ebay and paypal can help me.

I bought something on ebay and sent the payment via paypal yesterday.

It's showing as "unclaimed" in the status under account activity and that the seller is "unregistered".

The seller contacted me to say that the payment is not showing up yet in his account.

Does anybody know what this means and if there's anything I can do or advise to the seller? I know my funds are good - I transferred the money to my paypal (and waited for it to clear) before paying.

Thanks!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I use Paypal & Ebay all the time but I've never got that message before...









If it shows unclaimed and the seller is telling you he hasn't received payment, 
then it doesn't sound like foul play... can you cancel the transaction and start
over?

Double check the email address that you're trying to send payment to, maybe it's the 
wrong address or got misspelled somehow.


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

As an eBay seller, I sometimes have to "Accept" a payment for a buyer. This will happen if the buyer is an unconfirmed buyer, which means that they have not registered a bank account of some kind to their account. On the seller side, this will show as "unclaimed" until I accept the payment.

The "unregistered" message seems to indicate a bad PayPal address. Double check the PayPal account you sent the payment to, maybe double check with the seller. I have multiple PayPal accounts, one for my game business and a personal one, and I have accididentally listed items using the wrong one (it's based on your last PayPal login, I think).

Good luck!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks so much!!

The seller replied and said that there's nothing there...

I cancelled the payment and re-sent and the same thing happened.

I have a verified account, so it sounds like there is a mix-up with the emails. I've contacted him again asking him to confirm his email. Hopefully this will clarify the problem.

Thanks so much!!!!!!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

So whatcha buy me?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for your help guys!

This has been resolved; the seller's listing included an old email. He sent me the current paypal email so it's all sorted!!!!

BG, I'm afraid my purchase isn't for you... I bought a lot of 100+ vintage patterns!!!!!!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Doh!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Mmmmmmm, a hundred plus patterns is alot MW


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ms. Wicked said:


> Thanks so much!!
> 
> The seller replied and said that there's nothing there...
> 
> ...


I've accidently mixed up e-mails to old accounts, too. So I'm glad you figured it out, Ms. W.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> Mmmmmmm, a hundred plus patterns is alot MW


It is? 

What can I say - I'm a pattern and fabric junkie!


----------

